

Ask HN: Any advice for single-hand typist? - stralep

I'm single hand (left hand) typist. I'm mostly using vim editor. Keyboard layout is QWERTY.<p>What are advices to speedup my typing speed?
======
julian37
If you are willing to give another keyboard layout a try, there are one-handed
variants of Dvorak:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvorak_Simplified_Keyboard#One-...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvorak_Simplified_Keyboard#One-
handed_versions)

------
antfarm
<http://www.frogpad.com/>

~~~
trickjarrett
I had explored these during college, believing I would see an increase in
productivity given keeping one hand on keyboard and one on mouse at all times.

Personally it was quite difficult to adjust and I ended up abandoning the
project. But I found the keyboard well made and well laid out.

~~~
3dFlatLander
It takes a good while to get used to the frogpad like devices. If you're still
interesting in the idea, there are a couple of other devices you could give a
try.

<http://www.handykey.com/> <http://half-qwerty.com/>

I don't have any experience with the half-qwerty keyboard, but the concept
seemed interesting, and maybe more up your alley. However, I know of many
people who swear by the Twiddler design. I can't recall if it was that same
device or another that looked very similar, but a guy I met was capable of
typing around 70 WPM with it.

~~~
trickjarrett
One of my college professors used a wearable computer and thus the twiddler
keyboard. It is quite interesting and it may be something I explore - thanks
for reminding me!

------
Mz
Something I have looked into a tiny amount and there are websites with info,
if you haven't seen them previously:

<http://www.bltt.org/quicktips/fao_onehandedtyping.htm>

<http://www.typeonehand.com/>

<http://www.aboutonehandtyping.com/>

------
petervandijck
Learn how to type with two hands. It won't take long.

(Unless you actually only have one hand, of course.)

~~~
swombat
I think it's pretty obvious that he does only have one functional hand. Your
joke is in bad taste.

~~~
petervandijck
It wasn't obvious to me, apologies if that was in bad taste.

